#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How can I vary colors "at will" for a powerpoint bar chart consisting of 100 points?

## Anthony Buchanan

I've created a powerpoint bar chart consisting of ratings for various television shows (showing 100 TV shows)...

So each bar effectively become a line...

I want to sort them from highest rated program to lowest rated, which I have done...

Now I want to vary the colors of the bars based on the NETWORK..

i.e. Highest Rated Program in on Network A
Next Highest on Network B...
Next 4 Highest again on A
Next 3 on C...

etc.


There are only 6 networks in total... 

I would like to vary the colors by Network.

Is there an easy way to do this instead of having to color each of the 100 points?

Any help would be great!

Thanks.

----------

